# Final Confirmation Please.



## Scootslide

I,m sorry to keep asking and you,ve all been extremely helpful,but will you please,please please,take one last look and give me a final word in the sex of this bird.
I keep looking at the nares and noticing the rings which have become more pronounced.
I won’t ask again,I promise.









..Plus...


----------



## srirachaseahawk

I can’t speak for this specific one, but there are a few options out there that allow you to submit samples for scientific analysis if you want to be 100%. 






Bird DNA Testing | Bird Sexing Test | DNA Diagnostics Center


Accurate bird sexing results with non-invasive bird DNA testing and gender identification for birds. Learn more about bird DNA testing today.




dnacenter.com


----------



## Cody

Both birds look to be males, the cere is too purplish pink to be a female.


----------



## Prime

I agree with Cody


----------



## Scootslide

Thank you both, already had others say the same,but I still had my doubts. Appreciate your replies.


----------



## StarlingWings

As mentioned before, two handsome males


----------



## FaeryBee

*No question. You DEFINITELY have two males.💜💜
DNA testing on budgies is not reliable, by the way. You are much better off going by the color of the cere.

I'm closing the thread now.*


----------

